# Rooting Zenithink c97?



## Rwpirani (Jan 2, 2013)

My Zenithink c97, A9 dual cores, amlogic 8726-MX, 8gb,1gb ram, tablet, with Android 4.1.1. The problem is, it will not allow downloaded apps to be moved to the internal sd. Is this an android 4.1.1 problem? If so, how could this be changed? Or would rooting the tablet help. I've been researching how to root this particular tablet, without success. Any suggestions?


----------

